# Road Racing at NORCAR



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just throwing out - NORCAR at the Gate will be road racing tomorrow (Sat April 23rd). Doors open at noon racing at 5pm. A few BRP's will be running. NORCAR will post the summer race dates soon. Feel free to run any Road race dates!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro,

So far you, me, Steve's car is there for racing , and I left messages for Dave Berry and Rich to bring there cars along with Taco too!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Talked to Rich this morning and we both will also bring our OnRoad pan cars with us. You're going to be surprized how much improved Rich has been with his OnRoad pan car. We should all have a great time. Hopefully more OnRoad BRP racers will attend too!! :thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

all4fun said:


> Talked to Rich this morning and we both will also bring our OnRoad pan cars with us. You're going to be surprized how much improved Rich has been with his OnRoad pan car. We should all have a great time. Hopefully more OnRoad BRP racers will attend too!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave


Thanks for coming out guys! Looking forward to the 7th.

And nice job on the microphone Micro Racer. I've tried it before and failed quite spectacularly. It isn't as easy as it looks and you did a fine job.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Racing was fun and food was good!

Thanks for coming out everyone and all who helped!

Good to see John (AB Charles) out selling parts and racing with us!

Micro is a fast learner on the puter and is ready for a big race now 

I finally got to race!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Good night of racing! The World GT class looks like fun....may need to get me one!

I had a few goals at the track last night:
1. learn the race software - check
2. run the race program - check
3. work the mic - needs work! I hope to get a little more practice, and add some excitement to the races.... 

I did get a chance to run the LiPo with 10/45 on the big track..... Speed was good, I could hang with Taco's brushed car.....


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i didn't get no message


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jamesj said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i didn't get no message


Our friend Micro Racer had a thread started with the info 

I did start a new thread so you can see the schedule at NORCAR at the Gate.
There is an oval race this saturday night!

You can also get race info on facebook, NORCAR R/C racing at the Gate!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

The oval the same or different then the last one?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> The oval the same or different then the last one?


It will be like the CRC race we had. There will be 3 peices of ice on each end and a center divider.


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

3 peices of ice hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

